
Cyral launches data breach detection - bpetrin
https://cyral.com/news/cloud-based-data-layer-security-startup-cyral-announces-general-availability-of-enterprise-platform/
======
bpetrin
I'm excited to announce that we're launching Cyral today, with a security
sidecar that detects data breaches in progress.

